# Cast Iron Carriage Handwheel For Mini Lathe



## ehamady (Oct 11, 2014)

*3-Spoke Cast Iron Carriage Handwheel For Mini Lathe*

I dislike anything plastic on or in my lathe, and I disliked the black carriage handwheel most. I came across a 3" diameter 3-spoke chromed cast iron handwheel and had a nice rotating handle leftover from another project, so I took a shot at adapting them.

I chucked the wheel up in the 4-jaw and bored the center hole to fit the feeding gear shaft and re-tapped the handle mounting hole to match the thread of the rotating handle. I put a small rubber washer on the handle screw to keep it tight and connected the wheel to the shaft by drilling a hole in the stem and tapping it for a 6mm set screw just like the stock wheel. It operates uber smooth and I'm very happy with its "machine" look. Dings and wear will give it even more mojo. The outside of the wheel can be used for fine control and the new handle allows me to turn it faster than the stock wheel. It's the same diameter as the stock wheel so it doesn't interfere with the cross slide handle. In fact, the longer rotating handle keeps my knuckles from hitting anything. My lathe becomes more inviting to use with each upgrade. It's a small mod that makes a big difference in performance and style.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: 3-Spoke Cast Iron Carriage Handwheel For Mini Lathe*

nice upgrade, looks really good!!!


----------



## Ken_Shea (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: 3-Spoke Cast Iron Carriage Handwheel For Mini Lathe*

That is so much better!
It also reminded me of how much the plastic clamping wheel on the 9x14 bandsaw is disliked, every time it's used all I want to do is stop and rip it off, but I don't so it's still there taunting me, one day...............


----------



## ehamady (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: 3-Spoke Cast Iron Carriage Handwheel For Mini Lathe*

The new wheel just belongs there.


----------



## RandyM (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: 3-Spoke Cast Iron Carriage Handwheel For Mini Lathe*



ehamady said:


> The new wheel just belongs there.



Yup, looks like has always been there to me as well.

Nice job!


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: 3-Spoke Cast Iron Carriage Handwheel For Mini Lathe*

Very nice! I have three 5" ones that look very similar that are going on my mill, because I too detest plastic handwheels.


----------



## ehamady (Oct 14, 2014)

View from the back to show where I enlarged the bore for the shaft and drilled and tapped the hole for the set screw:


----------

